# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Costs of living in JA

## TuffGong

I subscribe to a FB page where the discussion is about moving to Mexico and how much things cost, how much money you need, etc.  I think it is amazingly informative.  For example, if you post that you would like to move to Playa del Carmen, and list your monthly budget, people post suggestions as to which neighborhoods to look at, even buildings that are available for rent that are nice.  How much they cost, what you can get, etc.

Are there any on the board that can provide that kind of information?  Say I wanted to move to Negril, rent a house or an apartment, how much would it cost?  Where should I look?  Just curious, as I posted, I think that FB page is amazing, the amount of information shared, advice, etc.  It's really something!

----------


## Rob

All of that information is available right here! 

Please feel free to ask away!

Playa del Carmen is some 35 times larger than Negril, so please keep this in mind.

----------

